# Can't upload pics to ********



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

As the title says I can't seem to upload any photos onto ********. 

I have had ******** for a few months and have been trying to upload a profile pic ever since to no avail. 

Has anyone else had any problems with uploading? I'm not sure why it doesn't work.
Anyone got any suggestions how to get it to work?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

I know you've probably tried this but Ive just copied this off the website for you. I uploaded my picture today and it worked fine.

Here's a few things you should try: 
Take a short break and try again in a few minutes. It is possible that you tried to upload at a time when your connection to the site was a little slow. 
Check to make sure that you are uploading a supported file type. If you are not uploading a .gif, .jpg., or .png file, you probably are going to have problems. Please note that animated .gif files are not supported. 
Give the simple uploader a try. There is a link to it at the bottom of the "Add More Photos" tab. It works a little slower, but it is sometimes more effective. 

if that doesn't work go into help (bottom right of the screen), then into photos, then I can't upload my photo - you'll see the info I've just posted but there is also a little link at the bottom of that info so you can get in touch with them

hope this helps


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Outspan.  I did try everything you suggested but it still doesn't upload any pictures. 
I might just have to give up.

Love/ophelia


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

What browser are you using? I use Firefox and find I can't upload pics I have to use Internet Explorer instead to upload them.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Mrs Redcap-I'm using Internet explorer, maybe I should change the browser just to see if it works?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Could be worth trying..I know I can't do it through Firefox.


----------

